# Stihl FS 55 compression



## Shoesnsocks (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm fixing my friends FS 55 for him. He needs a new carburetor but I wanted to make sure the compression was alright first. It built up 120 psi, is that good enough. It sounds like it would be low but maybe ok still, I just dont have any way to check what range it should be in and I'm not to familiar with Stihl equipment.


----------

